# Help me plant a tank - what would you put in here?



## JimSparks (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello all

I have a 40-gallon breeder that is finally set up and running. Planning to begin the fishless cycling this weekend. Working on clearing up the water a bit. ALWAYS rinse out your pool filter sand before you put it in the tank. UGH.

This is going to be a SA tank. Planned stock for now is tetras of some sort. The kids want neons. A bushy nose pleco. Maybe a small pleco - l333 or clown or something. Rams or Apistos. MAYBE a pair of angels or a single angel. May just go with a big group of tetras.

Anyway, pH is 7.5, GH - 180 ppm, KH - 240 ppm. The rocks in there are definitely raising those numbers. Out of the tap the GH - 60 and the KH - 180.

My question for you fine folks is about plants. I am planning low tech. I will dose in the water column and use root ferts as needed. I have 3 smart led bulbs there now. 800 lumens each, supposedly equivalent to 60-watt incandescent. I can program the spectrum as needed. I may eventually go with an LED strip light but this was on a budget and what I had around the house. I am running to AC 70. These may eventually be replaced with a nice canister filter. It depends on how long it takes to get immune to the noise here in my office. 

I was thinking amazon swords, java fern, dwarf sag, anubias....keep it simple. I have some ideas, based on the hardscape of where I might place everything. I want your opinions. If you could plant this tank with that assortment of plants, where would you put everything? And I am also open to suggestions for other species of plants. Nothing is set in stone.

Thank you
Jim


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

You could try rotala. I had success with rotala and angels. I couldn't see rams or appistos being intolerant of any plants. Also, I wouldn't keep angels in a 40 breeder. It is a little too shallow for my liking. Rams and appistos would be a much better option, IMO.


----------

